

After yesterdays huge sell off the stock market is pointing down again today  - ToniVlaic


======
ToniVlaic
Yesterday the Dow was -1.63%, Nasdaq -3.10%, S&P 500 -2.09%. Pre-Market
Indications point right now to around -0.5% for all three. I am glad I sold
all my stocks when the Crimea crises started.

